# Ausable River



## ThE CaN MaN (Nov 27, 2004)

Got a chance to head up to the highbanks about two weeks ago. It was a little slow but we hooked a couple females. Of course no males so we came home empty handed but it was a great time. Anyways Im heading back up this weekend and just wanted to see what the reports are if anyone has been fishing the Ausable recently I would appreicate any feedback. Thanks..


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I was up Monday, and I went and just looked, and there were two very spooky fish on the gravel.


----------



## robin (Apr 5, 2002)

I was talking to a guy that lives up near my parent's place on the river and he said that this year the cormorants have been cleaning out the river like never before. He fishes every day and he said he's watched the birds, including the eagles, wipe out the new release of steelhead from the holes. The neighbor's pond was full of trout 2 years ago and now it has been cleaned out by the birds. They spent a week in the trees around it a year ago and ate everything.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

robin said:


> I was talking to a guy that lives up near my parent's place on the river and he said that this year the cormorants have been cleaning out the river like never before. He fishes every day and he said he's watched the birds, including the eagles, wipe out the new release of steelhead from the holes. The neighbor's pond was full of trout 2 years ago and now it has been cleaned out by the birds. They spent a week in the trees around it a year ago and ate everything.


I did see more cormorants there then ever before...not good.


----------



## ThE CaN MaN (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Last time I was up there where corma-rats haha everywhere. Something going to have to be done about those flying rats, I know they are hurting the steelhead plants which is going to really affect the fishing in the future. Its to bad that this problem has reached this point,its time for the DNR to step in and do something before its to late.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Cormorants are Federally protected, since they migrate across many States. The Michigan DNR has nothing to say about controls -although I am sure they can appeal to the Feds for controls to be put in place.

Some States, including Michigan, have taken measures to oil eggs and have controlled hunts to reduce their numbers. I know that WI and MI both have had some hunts, and more are planned - although there is not a hunting season open to sportsmen. Personally, I think they should just have a Spring hunting season, and let sportsmen shoot the darned things. I would dust off a shotgun and buy a license for that.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Hit the Au Sable today at High Banks and Rea Road up to the point. There were some fish around, but all I caught were planters. There were not many people, and I only saw one guy hook a fish. It got off before they could net it. Anyhow, good luck if you go.

Chip


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I was 3-7 exactly a week ago, and will be up tommorrow. The river should be dropping some, and I hope cleared up a bit, it got quite stained. I'm quite sure this will bring in a few, but who know's.


----------



## Wook (Feb 23, 2006)

As far as Cormorrants go, we have 22,000 nesting pairs that eat one pound of fish per day. They are shooting them now in the UP. That is 44,000 pounds of fish per day or 22 tons per day. On an average a perch that is 8 inches and weighs 6 oz that is 117,000 perch, salmon, steelhead etc. per day. As Bill Wilson from Thunder Ranch once said " Some birds just need to be shot."


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I believe this has alot to do with the steelhead runs on the Au Sable. Does the west-side have a cormorant problem on the rivers?


----------

